# Jazzy's Babies



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

So those those that didn't see my earlier post, i received Jazzy and two other girls plus Zeus from someone a couple of weeks ago. Friday the 25, Jazzy gave birth to 13 babies, sadly 2 passed by the next day and we were left with 11 healthy pups. Here's a few pics of mom and dad and the babies. (Note Jazzy is by herself with just the babies  )
mom








dad








mom feeding babies at 2 days old








All the babies at 5 days old, looks like some PEWs and Wild type colors. There's one baby that looks different but it's a little smaller so maybe it's colors aren't in yet. 

















One picture is missing a baby, lol i thought i had them all but one was hidden ;D


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Well the babies are 9 days old now and are starting to get some peach fuzz! Their colors are coming in nicely too. Looks like the "odd" color baby is going to have white sides maybe. And some of the pink babies are getting in some tan/cream? color fur. I can't wait till they open up their eyes.
the group









odd baby


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

They are lovely bubs, and look healthy. <3


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you  Mom's getting overly spoiled right now to make sure all the babies are healthy


----------



## raaqar (Mar 3, 2011)

Soooo cute!

3rd picture looks like a human hand


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

hmm i just noticed the last pic was the wrong one 

odd baby, it's gotten darker now and is almost the same as the other dark ones


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Today's baby pics. for some reason my group pic didn't upload the first time around so ill try it again and post later


10 days old! 
Whites

















Tans???


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Black babies, or Agouti ... I'm guess black by how dark they are but we'll see what they turn out as! Kinda blurry sorry!









The odd baby ;D Looks like a black baby with white sides!


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

And one of each lol








Little black one was trying to run away


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

One of the tails has a bad spot on her tail.. i'm guessing that's from mom moving the house around... it's been like that since day two  i put some meds on it but i think the tip may end up falling off after a while or something. It's scabbed now but the tail tip is dead =(


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

looks like beiges and poor blacks  cuties nonetheless.

if the tail is degloved the exposed bone will need to be clipped/removed eventually... best to have a vet do it


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

What adorable babes!! I cannot wait to see more pictures of them as they get older!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

VERY cute little ones! are all of them dumbos? the ears kind of look like it in the pictures but babies can be sneaky like that =P


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

I noticed that, about the ears that is. I have no idea, mom is a standard and dad is dumbo. We'll have to wait till they get older to make sure lol. I've decided to keep the odd baby... Looks like it's a girl *yay* she's just so darn cute! Looks like 5 boys and 6 girls. Trying to take new pictures every day since they change every day. I'll post them later, i haven't taken them out yet tonight (they get taken out twice to three times a day). ;D

I'm waiting to see about the tail, i called the vet and talked to him about it and he said one of two things will happen: It will fall off when the tip heals fully or he'll have to remove it. He told me to wait till they are four weeks old or when the scab comes off, which ever comes first to determine what needs to be done. I've put meds on it and i'm making sure it isn't getting infected.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I am going to be so jealous of you if they are dumbos! Hope that the little one heals up nicely =)


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

They are all so sweet! Thanks for sharing the pics. It is amazing how quickly they change and develope their own personalities.


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

i just can't wait till they open their eyes!


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

I missed posting pictures yesterday but i took a couple of jazzy feeding babies. I put a new house in with them because the other was getting to crowded with the growing babies lol. Plus they've started crawling around so they kept getting out of the house and mom was having to drag them back in. She's got them all in it now.









Such a good momma!


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Well i got my earlier wish today! A Few of the babies have opened their eyes. All the black babies except for the odd one  one white and one tan. The tan and white ones have dark red eyes! They are such movers now it's hard to get pictures! My boyfriend helped today holding a few of the babies so we could see their eyes!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*melts* I love it when their eyes finally open hehehe. That are way to cute for their own good!!


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Well everybody has their eyes open except for my keeper! lol she's being stubborn i guess. I think i'm going to name her Rosebud! If none of the other girls have babies i'll be keeping two of them lol. Rose just melted my heart though, she was the first to crawl into my hand. 

I took them out and i set them on some tissue(helps for pictures i've noticed)and there were so many pee spots where they are peeing on their own lol. Photo bucket takes forever to upload so as soon as it finishes i'll be posting pics^-^


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Aww! They are getting so big. What lovely babies.

I have a girl named Rosebud.


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

I saw that Kinsey!

I figured i'd stick with the flower theme for jasmine's babies lol.

Sorry about not posting the pics. We decided last min to go fishing yesterday.









I tried to see if anyone would eat some baby food but no one was interested yet. One baby was off in the corner of the couch lol. they are crawling like crazy!

































I put Jazzy in with Bailey her best friend while i'm holding the babies and cleaning out the tank. Lately she's been eating all of Bailey's food when she gets in with her lol.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Well, it suits the baby you're keeping prolly better than my girl.


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

My boyfriend's nephew has decided he wants one of the babies. Two if he can take them home but one if they it stays with us lol. He thinks he wants a boy because he likes how Zeus hangs out out with him but he doesn't like the little pee drips. Zeus was a pet store rattie from what i was told so i was wondering if there was anyway to keep the baby he chooses from doing that or is that just a boy thing?


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

May be just a boy thing. Ours will mark you if they like you. Tell him it's a compliment lol.

The babies are too cute for words ;D


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Maybe that'll help lol. He was pretty much saying boy last night when we took him home. He like the little tan boy and the only black boy gave him kisses and licked baby food off his fingers *so cute* His mom is afraid of rodents but his step dad didn't care when he asked so it's just up to mom. More than likely it will be his week end rat


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

We lost the little baby with the tail problem  We were on the way to the vet with her and she passed. The tip had fallen off some time last night and had become very red and swollen since the last time we took the babies out.


----------

